# Rigs Trip May 8 & 9



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Drove over to pensacola and put in a litte after 10am and caught up a well full of bait outside the pass and proceeded to the Marlin where we trolled and picked up 3 small yellowfin and a nice rainbow runner then to Sevan Louisiana and picked up a blackfin then to Ram Powell just before dark and jigged,live baited and chunked but picked up only Blackfin,barracuda and sharks so headed to horn mountain and had no luck so then to drill ship about 1 mile away and again no luck so we pulled off and got some sleep and was trolling at day break with 3 charters and action was slow only saw a few small blackfin caught by the other boats so headed to horn mountain and picked up 2 small mahi on the way but nothing at horn so we headed south to what appears to be a new rig about 12 miles away(deep water ??? exploration) said delta house on a corner leg. Got cut off twice then picked up the culprits next pass small barracuda so we headed back Sevan Louisiana and lost nice Blackfin boatside but nothing else then made a few passes at Marlin with no luck then on to the Neptune(Beercan) and picked up a small blackfin and was getting ready to pack it in when my son spotted birds diving in the distance so we headed north and found them diving on a nicely formed weed line so we started trolling and picked up the 4 nicer mahi and my wifes first bull and got cut off 4 times so we deployed a wahoo rig but no luck and bite quit so headed in and made stop at a shallower rig and picked up a mess of AJ's and arrived at ramp right at dark. Got some great pics and video on a digital camera and gopro but I wanted to post this while it might still be relevant. We been eating fish last 2 nights and having grilled mahi tonight.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice bag!!! That's a beautiful dorado!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Job. Looks like you guys covered a lot of water.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Rigs*



jcasey said:


> Nice Job. Looks like you guys covered a lot of water.


Garmin said 297 miles with approx.4 miles of that drifting at night and burnt approx 235 gallons of fuel. Hopefully the big yellowfin will show up soon in greater numbers but that wasnt the case this weekend at least at those rigs.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work, good looking box of fish!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report and pics, thanks for sharing capt!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Friend fished on Anne Girl on wed-Thursday at Sevan La rig and they had 2 nice yft on chunks at Thursday am daylight and then 3 nice mahi followed by a blue marlin on the troll around 10am. Fish was ~300-350#. Big yft was 132#


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wished I had that info before trip we would've probably spent the night there.We only trolled there Friday and did chunk and live baited sat but it was later in day so we missed that night and morning bite. Our buddy boat who was on his first rigs trip did catch a wahoo ,small Mahi and a blackfin late Friday at that rig. Thanks for info hate to think we passed them up but it's too late now


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul !! Love me some mahi!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome trip and a good bit to show!!! Hopefully the YFT will be there in big numbers fer ya next time!!!


----------

